# New to America, setting up home theatre system/cable/stereo etc with a tv point on the other side of the room



## TheJuggler (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

So up front thank you to anyone that is able to help me.

I just moved to the US a month ago and have been rushing around getting set up with my apartment, car, bank accounts etc whilst working so life is busy at the moment.

The Problem and Questions:

I have an apartment where the wall outlet for the TV is on the opposite side of where I want to put the TV (so that I can see it from the kitchen).

My total space is 11' 9'' by about 16' where I would have the back of the couch to the back of the TV be the 11' 9'' distance.

I have a beginner knowledge of this stuff having set up home theater systems back home in Australia. The big difference being I could put holes in walls etc for Projectors cables etc as it wasnt a rental.

My questions therefore are:

1. How do I put the TV and home theater system on the opposite side of where my TV wall outlet is given I dont want to run wires across the room? Are there a few options and what is best for quality and conversely best for price? 

2. I did see a few google searches bring up wireless HDMI TV Kits. Does that help or work even?

3. How does this Uverse Wireless thing work and will that help me? The website indicates you need to get two boxes with the first one being plugged into the wall and the second a wireless one. That doesnt seem very useful. I could put the first one in a bedroom which also has a tv wall point but I was only planning on having one nice TV rather than 2 in what is a small place. 

4. I am thinking a 55''-60'' LED TV (I learnt about 4K when I went into Best Buy the other day so I will try for that if i can afford it) and a minimalist set up cabinet to not take up too much space. I know I dont need anything too powerful sound wise given my limited space and close neighbours living in an apartment. Any recommendations on products, say mid range quality. I will have to sell it all when I go home in a few years so maybe 4K isnt a smart move, tips are welcome .

5. I was thinking of setting up everything through a Playstation or Xbox and having things like Netflix too (another thing I didnt have back home). What are the benefits of the gaming system? (aside from the games ) Though this is old technology, it is new to me as I never bothered with a PS or Xbox in my entertainment system back home.

6. Any other tips?

7. Oh and where is the best place to buy all this stuff over here? Everyone at work recommends Best Buy...

Apologies in advance for the size of this post. 

Really do appreciate your help. I have researched online and at Best Buy. I just have so much to do in setting up over here I figure it better to ask local experts than go a month without Audio Visual whilst I figure it out alone.

Thanks again


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok, a few questions for ya? What is your budget, for each of your options? Tv, audio, so on and so forth.
Which PlayStation do you have?
Once we established these things we can get you up and running.
And welcome to the US!


----------



## TheJuggler (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you so much for that.

I was hoping to keep the total to less than $5k but can go up to $6k if necessary.

so I guess that 2-3k for the TV and 2-3k for the rest?

I dont own a Playstation yet so will need to buy that too  was just considering using one as I see a lot of people set up their Home Entertainment with one for more than just games.

Thanks again


----------



## TheJuggler (Mar 18, 2014)

any help?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

TheJuggler said:


> 1. How do I put the TV and home theater system on the opposite side of where my TV wall outlet is given I dont want to run wires across the room?


What you’re asking is a bit like saying, “How can I go swimming without getting wet?”

That said, I’d suggest doing an internet search for “wireless video” and see if something suits your situation. You’ll need something that will do high-def, and perhaps something separate to transmit Dolby Digital surround sound. I’d advise paying serious attention to the user reviews, though, because cheap consumer wireless often is fraught with problems.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## TheJuggler (Mar 18, 2014)

Ah k , cheers  

I saw some pretty good reviews for the Actiontec MyWirelessTV from people that didnt want to or couldnt run wires onto a wall mounted tv... might work for me... not sure... 

thanks though


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

For a tv beings you won't be using for a long period of time, you might want to look into the Vizio M series tvs. You can pick up a 60" for $1400 dollars, they are actually pretty good for the price. As for as audio goes, you can maybe buy you a inexpensive receiver like a Yamaha 375rx which is 5.1 and has 3d pass through and I think 3 or 4 hdmi connections, to hook up a PlayStation or Xbox to which could be used as your media source.
Speakers: maybe the Andrew Jones line of Pioneer speakers like the bookshelf speakers are nice, and match that with a good sub and you'll be up and running in no time.


----------



## TheJuggler (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for that.

I did a bit more research and at this stage I am thinking of either the 

Sony XBR55X850A ($2.5k) or the Sony Bravia KDL 55W900A ($1.7k)

mainly because they are dual voltage and so will work back in Australia with a changed plug adaptor.

the 4K vs 1080 question is really a $800 question which I am still dwelling on, not sure... happy for thoughts. Given its a small space having the 4K will probably help.

then pairing one of those with the Pioneer VSX43 ($300)

and

Procinema 5.1 PC 600 ($500)

The only thing I find unusual is that I would be using the 5.1 as a 3.1 with just the center and two side speakers. I dont want to run the wires to have the surround sound at the back given the place is so small. Reckon that itd be ok using only the 3 speakers and sub?

Alternatively I was thinking of the Polk RTi a1 bookshelf speakers ($335). Again I can take these home with me. Trouble is they wont have the bass that the others will as they come with a sub.

Thanks for the continued advice, it was the original options that led me down the track of bookshelf speaker research and the types of TV's... provided me with a great way to narrow down what would suit from the million options out there.

I will update the thread with my final purchase and general opinion once installed, in case it helps others.

The distance between TV and Couch is 9' so only small.

Thanks again all.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

4k would be a good option if you would go with a Samsung, due to the fact that they have a one connect box. It future proofs your purchase, and I'm sure if there's a power difference between here and Australia you could purchase a new one connect box there that would adapt your tv. Have you thought about maybe just going with a sound bar? Most sound bars come with wireless rear surround speakers and sub, which would fix your issue with not being able to run wires.


----------



## TheJuggler (Mar 18, 2014)

Ill look into the Samsung 4K and the situation with bringing it back to Aus. My understanding was that I couldnt but I will double check that.

I have never really tried a Sound bar but i read so many reviews saying they are a bad idea i feel deterred.... is that an incorrect impression?


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Or just spend good money one two nice front left and right speakers and set up a good 2.1 system. Save your money where you can and out it where it makes the most sense. A excellent 2.1 set up is a better idea then just running a cheaper surround set up IMO. Sound bar is a great cheap option as well if your just trying to beef up the sound your tv speakers will be putting out.


----------



## TheJuggler (Mar 18, 2014)

Fair point. What would you suggest for a good 2.1 system say at below $1k preferably and below 2k if I have to go higher. Im conscious of the fact that the speakers can come home with me but the receiver I will have to sell. So id prefer the cost to be weighted to the speakers. 

Thanks again


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

HTD level three towers - 799 per pair
Arx A5 - 798 per pair

Those are commonly suggested speakers and both preform well above their price range. ARX seems to be the favorite but will be out of stock until they get the new production line with the new tweeters. 

For the .1 you can't go wrong with any sub from SVS, HSU, Rythmik. 

Remember a ported sub will have about twice the output of a sealed sub. Ported subs also play deeper but with a slight loss 'percision'. A sealed sub will play more accurately but produce lower spl. If you are unaware of these brands just do a quick google search, you'll find numerous reviews, praise, and of course the company websites with plenty of info. Let us know what you find and continue to ask questions! Here to help.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

TheJuggler said:


> Ill look into the Samsung 4K and the situation with bringing it back to Aus. My understanding was that I couldnt but I will double check that.
> 
> I have never really tried a Sound bar but i read so many reviews saying they are a bad idea i feel deterred.... is that an incorrect impression?


The whole thing about hanging around here is most people pretty high end systems, this isn't going to be a permanent fixture for you. And today's sound bars like the new Andrew Jones sound bar by Pioneer is actually very impressive. And believe it or not Vizio actually makes a pretty decent sound bar for the price. The sound bars have changed a lot since the inception.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

TheJuggler said:


> Fair point. What would you suggest for a good 2.1 system say at below $1k preferably and below 2k if I have to go higher. Im conscious of the fact that the speakers can come home with me but the receiver I will have to sell. So id prefer the cost to be weighted to the speakers.
> 
> Thanks again


I would look at the MB Quart Alexxa towers on close-out pricing from
Maxxsonics - $370 each with shipping ($295 + $75)
http://shop.mbquart.com/p/as-s1cpb-single?pp=24

Or if you prefer, you can get them from Amazon for around $1,000 each

The Alexxa B1 bookshelf, is $470 a pair with shipping
http://shop.mbquart.com/p/as-b1pb-pair?pp=24

One sub option, and there are others - is the Vera subwoofer on close-out.
It comes with a remote for volume control - however, shipping is $200 >
Still, a solid option and price.
http://shop.mbquart.com/p/vs1swm?pp=24

SVS, Power Sound Audio, Rythmik and HSU are some nice sub options.


----------



## TheJuggler (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

Just wanted to say thanks for your help and close out the convo with what I ended up doing.

I bought the Sony 4k 55'' X850 TV, and am really impressed by it.

To go with that I purchased the 5.1 set, Sony BDVN 7100W. 

The TV is dual voltage so I can take it home with me in a few years. The sound system I was a bit reluctant because teh speakers have to go with the set but the sound is very good and they are nice and slim and go well with my place. I can buy a transformer for like 30 bucks and take them home with me... that will be a decision for the future sometime 

Total cost incl tax and everything for the lot. 3084 USD.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

TheJuggler said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for your help and close out the convo with what I ended up doing.
> 
> ...


Well congrats! I hope you enjoy your new setup. I was thinking about picking up one of the new Sony 4K tvs once they become available.


----------

